# 3-4 year old german shepherd rescue night time house training problem



## summeroakfarm (Jun 23, 2011)

I have had Sasha for 1 week. She was a rescue dog who was adopted by a man who had a stroke and lived with him for 5 months before coming to live with us. I have no background on this dog. She is very sweet and loving. She just has absolutely no manners and I'm pretty sure was never house trained. We have come a long way in a week. We've gone 2 days and nights with no accidents in the house (yeah!!) My problem is at night. She sleeps on the floor next to the bed and every two hours noses the door knob to go out. Sometimes she goes to the bathroom outside, other times its like she's bored and just wanted to go for a walk. I don't want to ignore the door knob bumping cause it's my cue to get her out but I'm afraid I'm starting a habit of going out every two hours and frankly I'm getting tired!!! Should I wait and hope the times increase or what?? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ilovezoey (Jun 22, 2011)

2 days and 2 nights is great! We once had a shepherd who did this same thing at night. I remember saying it was like having an infant again. When we spoke to the vet, she got a urine sample and found there was a bladder infection. Not uncommon in female dogs, which at that time, I didn't know. back then I guess I was a "newbie". One of the signs is frequent urination, especially at night. The other thing they had us try was to offer no water after 6pm. In 2 weeks we had 6-7 hours at night! If you get her checked for a bladder infection and that isn't an issue, I'd try ignoring every other nose bump on the door knob. Good luck!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

yup it might be a uti 
i just adopted a doxie thats 2 and has had pups twice she was a giveaway thank god she laned here 
but she also is not housebroken so i what you are going through 
jamie


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you tried crate training her?


----------

